# Need a sanity check on N P K correction...



## rsilvers (Jul 24, 2021)

I am working on a lawn that has had no chemicals for 8 years. It is 10,000 square feet, and I did a Luster Leaf Home Depot soil test. It indicated that N, P, and K were all "depleted." I don't have a PH value, but I added 400 lbs of pelletized Lime.

Their chart for depleted indicates 137 lbs of 16% N, 62 lbs of 46% P, and 31 lbs of 60%K.

First, does that seem correct?

Second, if I put all these all at once, would it burn the lawn?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The sanity check is that you should use a real lab. The take home stuff is just not accurate. But now you dropped 400lbs of lime into an unknown pH. Why? Why so much? The lime will screw up any test you do.

Yes 137lb of 16% N is way too much. The general rule is not to exceed 1lb of N, P or K/ksqft per growing month and not during droughts.


----------



## rsilvers (Jul 24, 2021)

The lime was put on at a rate of 40 lbs per 1000 square feet after I killed the moss with Moss Out Liquid Iron.

I know that the home tests are not accurate, but since it showed no response to the solutions, I think it probably is depleted.

Is that the expected outcome of not adding any fertilizers for at least 8 years?


----------



## neophyte (Sep 28, 2020)

rsilvers said:


> The lime was put on at a rate of 40 lbs per 1000 square feet after I killed the moss with Moss Out Liquid Iron.
> 
> I know that the home tests are not accurate, but since it showed no response to the solutions, I think it probably is depleted.
> 
> Is that the expected outcome of not adding any fertilizers for at least 8 years?


You are here for advice. Why are you trying to disapproved one of the most trusted user on this forum? This is not an echo chamber for your rationale.

@g-man gave you your sanity check.


----------



## rsilvers (Jul 24, 2021)

Because I didn't mention that I had moss in my original post. It explained why I might want lime, which he seemed to think was random and not based on any evidence due to me saying I didn't do a pH test. And I accepted his fertilizer quantity guidelines, and hence accepted his sanity check.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Lime does not fix moss. Moss is a problem with moisture in the soil and you should address the moisture. You should only use lime to address a low pH condition. The soil lab should tell you how much lime to use.


----------



## rsilvers (Jul 24, 2021)

The best I can tell with my test, the pH is about 5.5.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------

